# Anyone ever here of this?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks interesting.
http://www.urbanadvantage.net/


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mall ninja gear, but it might be useful in a contact-distance fight where your muzzle is pressed against your opponent. This will normally drive a 1911 out of battery and prevent it from firing. This device would resolve that narrow spectrum of problems.

The description page includes some goofy and outdated info. They imply that 98% of gun carriers use 1911s, which is totally ridiculous. They also say that only a few pistols are available with rails, when there are dozens.

It adds four ounces to carry weight, but they claim a 50% reduction in recoil. This is physically impossible. I refer everyone to Mr. Newton.

Seems like a lot of downsides for a problem that can be resolved by simply using a good, tucked in retention position when firing at contact distance. As with most gadgets, there is a "software" solution than makes it irrelevant.

As far as "In use by US Special Forces in Afghanistan," well, my camp is adjacent to an SF compound. I've never even seen one of the secret squirrels with a 1911, never mind a 1911 with a bunch of gadgets dangling off it. But of course, marketing being what it is, if _one guy_ who _claimed_ to be an "operator" bought one or talked to a company rep at SHOT Show, then the company will trumpet that to the skies. I'm not singling out Urban Advantage - it's endemic in the industry, as if all firearms credibility begins and ends with SOCOM.

Oh, and good luck finding a holster. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mike, are the special forces using the M9 as their most common sidearm? or are there other pistols they commonly use? :smt033


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I think the main objective is missed here. This allows you to mount a light or lazer on a gun without a rail.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Nice try, but....*

I'm interested in the concept. I have a favorite 1911 that is my bedside gun, paired with a Streamlight SL-20. I'd like to be able to mount a light on the pistol without drilling holes. A holster doesn't matter -- it's a bedside gun. However, I'd like to be able to pop it on and off immediately so I could carry the gun in a holster.

This one looks over-engineered and definitely overpriced. A hundred seventy five smackers for the attachment, plus $125 for the light. Gulp!

Somebody needs to come up with a way to attach a 6P or G2 to a 1911, without drilling holes, and it should be QD. There are other gadgets on the market that use the slide stop as an attachment point, but that is not QD, because you have to unload and disassemble the gun. I'm thinking something that clamps on to the front of the trigger guard, and tightens positively and firmly with a lever like the QD scope mounts from Larue.

Engineers, get busy!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Mike, are the special forces using the M9 as their most common sidearm? or are there other pistols they commonly use? :smt033


Seems like it. The _overwhelming_ majority of pistols I see in American holsters are M9s. I have seen some SIG P226s - SEALs, I assume from their other weapons, but it can be hard to tell. I have seen quite a few P229s, otherwise known as the M11, issued to CID, some pilots, and some of the DoD civilians here. I saw one Army NCO carrying an HK USP in a shoulder rig, but she was on logistics staff rather than being a secret squirrel ninja.

I have seen but a single 1911, on the hip of a "private security contractor" (read: mercenary). Most of the contractors seem to carry Beretta 92s or Glocks, usually the 19.

Three days ago I saw some Germans with P7s in thigh holsters. Cool.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I think the main objective is missed here. This allows you to mount a light or lazer on a gun without a rail.


Guns with dedicated rails are a dime a dozen now. Why not just get one of those and forgo the extra bulk?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Guns with dedicated rails are a dime a dozen now. Why not just get one of those and forgo the extra bulk?


Mike, I'll take one of those rail-equipped 1911's for .083 cents! In fact, I'll take 12 of them for a dime! 

Rail-equipped 1911's around here run around a thousand bucks, give or take a couple hundred. That's a lot of money for a flashlight attachment, for a guy who already owns one or more proven 1911s. I think that's the target market -- the jillions of guys who already own standard 1911's, and don't want to spend the price of a new gun just to get that one feature.

Nevertheless, the one shown above looks bulky, complicated, and expensive.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

How about one of these for a scant $50, instead? http://www.dawsonprecision.com/CategoryProductList.jsp?cat=TACTICAL+LIGHTS:Weapon+Light+Mounts

Smaller, lighter, less expensive, will fit in normal holsters, and has actual documented use by real "operators."


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

The Dawson is a much better design, at a much better price. I saw one of those at the Crossroads gun show in December, and I was tempted, but it does require drilling, and (1) I don't want to poke holes in my nice 1911, and (2) it can't be transferred from gun to gun. The Surefire MR07 looks promising, even though it is $150. Sure wish there was something that would clamp on and off the gun instantly, without having to swap out the slide stop. Maybe it's impossible; in fact it probably is, or somebody would have done it by now.

But to answer the OP, the SPRS design doesn't wind my watch. Looks too much like an Acme product.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a nice idea if you are a one gun person and really want the light. As stated earlier though pistols with the rails already on them are pretty inexpensive. I have a couple just so I can set them up with toys like that. :smt023


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Im wondering how I could put a light system on my .38.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

They claim this one fits on a bunch of revolvers: http://www.microfiber-products-online.com/rfmounts.html.

Scroll down to "RF2."


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I've seen lasers that replace the guide rod. You'd think that a LED light could be done the same way. Maybe not enough room for batteries.


----------

